# suspension techniques



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Who here is using the suspension techniques sway-bars


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mustang302 said:


> *Who here is using the suspension techniques sway-bars *


Maybe try posting in the suspension forum or the forum for whatever chassis you have, this is an engine forum so you are not likely to get as good answers here 

Mike


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: suspension techniques*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> Maybe try posting in the suspension forum or the forum for whatever chassis you have, this is an engine forum so you are not likely to get as good answers here
> 
> Mike *


Yup, it's going.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, and as for the question, I'll be getting them before the end of the month if everything goes as planned.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i use them now... they're pretty good but a pita to install the rear...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*James...*

do you have other aftermarket suspension components, or only the sway bars? Also, how has the handling characteristics changed with the bars installed(more/less oversteer/understeer)?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

also is the install of front bar relatively easy, assuming that the car never had stock front sway bar... do you have to remove exhaust header? anything else?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Have them, love them


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: James...*



barnoun said:


> *do you have other aftermarket suspension components, or only the sway bars? Also, how has the handling characteristics changed with the bars installed(more/less oversteer/understeer)? *


got the st's wit the prokit, agx's and stb f/r. feels great. funny the way i have it setup now it feels like there's more understeer than when the car was stock... anyone have any suggestions? (front is at 2 rear is at like 4 or 5 i think...)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *also is the install of front bar relatively easy, assuming that the car never had stock front sway bar... do you have to remove exhaust header? anything else? *


front is easy the bolts aren't that hard to access. being able to jack the car up higher is a plus. the rear is a major pain.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

How much did you guys spend on the whole kit? I was just quoted $330 plus shipping from a local shop, and that seems a little high to me. Let me know what you've seen it or bought it for.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I got mine from NOPI for $255 shipped. It's going to be hard to find anything cheaper. There was only one place but they wanted $215 plus about $25 for shipping. I didn't like the customer service so I just went with NOPI.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

try going to shox.com they quoted me 229 +shipping and their customer service seemed really good, knowledgeable, and just nice.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Adam said:


> *How much did you guys spend on the whole kit? I was just quoted $330 plus shipping from a local shop, and that seems a little high to me. Let me know what you've seen it or bought it for. *


i got the st's f/r for 172 shipped from jcwhitney, the agx's for 375 shipped, the prokits for 200 shipped and stb were 20/35 f/r...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *
> i got the st's f/r for 172 shipped from jcwhitney*


That's the front and rear bars with the polyurethene bushings too?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> That's the front and rear bars with the polyurethene bushings too? *


yeah, everything.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

I know I'm late on this post but where exactly does the rear sway bar mount on the 200SX? I have the ST front bar on already but am a little confused on the rear. My bar doesn't seem to reach completely from side to side.


----------

